# sysinstall after install; or pkg_add



## sidney6 (Apr 8, 2009)

After making a minimal install I see that I need to add the man pages.  I don't want to connect to the internet until I get some feel for the security of the install, so I want to load the man pages from the cd set I have (fbsd 6.2).  I need to be able to search the cd set and load packages from it.

Reading about pkg_add the first thing I need is the name of the package I want so I went to the http://www.freebsd.org ports searching tool and was able to find the package name for the Japanese, Korean, and German man pages.  Unfortunately I only know English.  What have I got myself into here?

Seriously, searching on manual, manual pages, man pages, english man pages, man-pages: you can not find the package name for en_US man pages.  So there's no way to use pkg_add to install it.  Searching the handbook and the internet for pkg_add, I don't see any info on how to reference it towards the cd set.

Wading back into sysinstall it seems to expect you to repartition before it will let you back to the package selection part of the program.  I'm not going to repartition to add one package.  Am I wrong here?  Whoa, this is simple stuff.

I understand that it will take more of a hands on approach to set up fbsd, but seriously folks, it shouldn't be harder than putting in the cd, selecting the package and tabbing down to hit install (no instructions necessary).  FreeBSD Mall 4 cd set.

help please,
thanks,
sid


----------



## tangram (Apr 8, 2009)

Simply run sysinstall as root, point to Configure -> Distributions -> select doc and man -> Ok -> Choose Installation Media.


----------



## sidney6 (May 12, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks, Tangram, that was easy.

sid


----------

